# Dropping gas prices



## Leaf (Oct 12, 2008)

I just filled up about 25 minutes ago.

$*2.76* a gallon. :biggrin2:

How is everyone else looking?


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 12, 2008)

Works out to be $4.20 US dollars per gallon of the cheapest gas here, which is 91 octane. That's NZ$1.88 per litre of fuel here which is how we measure fuel.

Was about US$5 a gallon here not long ago so it's gone down a little.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 12, 2008)

$3.07 but should be cheaper by my parents.


----------



## BSAR (Oct 12, 2008)

When I was up north today in Sedro-Wooley it was $3.17!!


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 13, 2008)

$2.76???

WOW....I think it is $3.26 or so here....and I thought we were cheap.

Edited to add: My bad - I haven't looked at prices in a few days so I googled - our cheapest is at Walmart for $2.79 ~ woo hoo...I have to get gas this week anyway...


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Oct 13, 2008)

I will have to see how much it costs here tomorrow on my way to/or from school. We pass by the gas station every day and I always look at how much the gas costs. I'm glad the price is going down though! 

Emily


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 13, 2008)

I saw is for $3.23 this weekend. WOOT!!!


----------



## pinksalamander (Oct 13, 2008)

You guys are so lucky, it hasn't started dropping yet here. And were not the ones who drive everywhere!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 13, 2008)

it has been dropping alot the last week, i thnk we are around 2.99


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 13, 2008)

It has dropped here. I remember at it's highest maybe a couple of months ago? It was Â£1.16 I think.... Then it went down a bit... and now it's at Â£1.03 at it's lowest here. Went to Norfolk last weekend and it was Â£1.11! :shock::shock: And in the Lake District last week it was Â£1.08, at the same time down here it was Â£1.06....

I think that's all right! I know that there's no way I could afford to drive at the moment, even if I was well enough to!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 14, 2008)

$2.97


----------



## Ivory (Oct 14, 2008)

$3.59 here. That's a nice drop from $4.10 it was a few weeks ago.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 14, 2008)

I saw it for $3.15 today. I'm actually getting excited about filling my tank this week!


----------



## myLoki (Oct 14, 2008)

$2.38 here! We always have the cheapest gas in the country. No idea why.

t.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok, I checked today and the prices average in my area around $3.35. There's four gas stations at one intersection, and I just tooktwo of the fourcosts and figured it out, lol. I will have to get the exact tomorrow, cuz I only saw two of the numbers today . Either way though, it's still pretty good. I think a few weeks ago is was cheaper though. 

Emily


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 14, 2008)

*myLoki wrote: *


> $2.38 here! We always have the cheapest gas in the country. No idea why.
> 
> t.



When I drove cross-country from California to Florida, I noticed that as I drove east the prices got lower and lower and lower. After I passed through Dallas, the prices got higher and higher and higher.

$2.38 - I am so jealous. We haven't broken $3 yet here in Florida.


----------



## LadyBug (Oct 14, 2008)

sunday it was $3.25(ish):biggrin2:


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Oct 14, 2008)

just filled up for 2.85 today! woot!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Oct 15, 2008)

$2.97 here yesterday....who would've thought we'd be celebrating about gas going under $3 a gallon??


----------



## Leaf (Oct 15, 2008)

$2.69 two days in a row now.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 15, 2008)

$2.88


----------



## pinksalamander (Oct 15, 2008)

YAY! They finally went down... 99p!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 15, 2008)

I saw gas for $2.99 here in Daytona on the way home tonight. Too bad I had already filled up for $3.25 in Orlando.


----------



## BethM (Oct 18, 2008)

My husband filled up today at $2.54. Wowie! If we crossed the state line it would be even cheaper, Missouri has lower gas taxes. I like to keep the money in Kansas, though. (Unless I happen to be over there when I need gas.)


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 18, 2008)

$2.65


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 18, 2008)

Art paid $2.54 today and filled up our tank for under $60 (we have a mini van and it was pretty darn low).

I was thrilled...we were paying $90 or so to fill up...sometimes more.


----------



## LadyBug (Oct 18, 2008)

down to $2.99 here :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 18, 2008)

$3.17 as of two days ago. I'll have to look at what it is later today, if leave the house.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 18, 2008)

98.4 cents a litre.


----------



## myLoki (Oct 18, 2008)

Filled up for $2.22 yesterday! :biggrin2:


----------



## LadyBug (Oct 18, 2008)

down to $2.88(something like that) now!


----------



## Leaf (Oct 19, 2008)

$2.59 when I filled up this morning.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 19, 2008)

Canada is thelargest foreign supplier of oil to the U.S.

http://www.eia.doe.gov/pub/oil_gas/petroleum/data_publications/company_level_imports/current/import.html

California uses 95% Canadian oil out of it's total consumption.


----------



## myLoki (Oct 20, 2008)

$2.06!!!!!!!!!!!!


WE'RE ABOUT TO BREAK THE TWO DOLLAR MARK!!!!:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:



t.


----------



## gentle giants (Oct 20, 2008)

*myLoki wrote: *


> $2.06!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> WE'RE ABOUT TO BREAK THE TWO DOLLAR MARK!!!!:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:
> ...


Hoooly cow! I thought we were cheap here at $2.62 this morning!


----------



## Leaf (Oct 21, 2008)

$2.54 this morning - but not in all places. Some are still quite a bit higher.


----------



## myLoki (Oct 24, 2008)

$1.99!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


t.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 24, 2008)

*myLoki wrote: *


> $1.99!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:
> 
> 
> t.



Oh good grief...go ahead and brag, lol. I filled up for $2.68 today and felt like a got a good deal. On the way home, I drove by another station with $2.52 fuel. Oh well .

The really strange thing is that gas prices in Daytona are running almost .10/gallon cheaper than Orlando. It's normally the other way around.


----------



## Becknutt (Oct 24, 2008)

*myLoki wrote: *


> $1.99!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:
> 
> 
> t.



Time for me to move to Texas!

We are still at $3.29...and THAT looks good to me. lol


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 25, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> The really strange thing is that gas prices in Daytona are running almost .10/gallon cheaper than Orlando. It's normally the other way around.



Gas prices vary from gas station to gas station. Some have 94.9 cents a litre, while others are 101.9 cents a litre. And it takes them so long to drop the prices. :X

When oil prices were high, all the gas stations would jack up the prices to 129.9 cents a litre within 20 minutes of each other. :X:X:X


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 25, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *myLoki wrote: *
> 
> 
> > $1.99!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:
> ...


I know the feeling usually it is cheaper by my mom but it has been cheaper here.


----------



## Leaf (Nov 3, 2008)

$2.07


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 3, 2008)

$2.29 - dare I hope that it drops below $2.00?????


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 3, 2008)

$2.04 yesterday


----------



## gentle giants (Nov 3, 2008)

$2.13 here-I just filled my tank up for $30!! Woohoo!

:woohoo


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 3, 2008)

$2.31


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 3, 2008)

I didn't need gas today, but gas was $2.19 when I drove by the station.


----------



## myLoki (Nov 3, 2008)

$1.82!


t.


----------

